# Tiger at the Masters



## leprechaunshawn (Dec 9, 2009)

Does anybody know if ESPN will be broadcasting Tiger's first tee shot today at The Masters? I thought I heard that they would but a quick search didn't find me a definitive answer.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

No. ESPN's broadcast is limited to 3-6:30 PM. I'm sure they will rebroadcast it during that time.


----------



## ChiWavDave (Jul 13, 2007)

ESPN will in fact be broadcasting Tiger's opening tee shot live per an agreement with Augusta National. Then they will return at their regularly scheduled time. I think his tee time is 1:42 eastern


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm glad to be corrected.

With snow covering the course just a month ago, Hell must have frozen over.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes, they will cover the opening hole via Sportscenter.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I am moving this to the "Sports programming" forum.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Anybody know if the separate D* coverage at 700+ will be in true 1080i HD? Obviously, ESPN doesn't use HD so that's our only shot at it.


----------



## leprechaunshawn (Dec 9, 2009)

Michael D'Angelo;2417306 said:


> I am moving this to the "Sports programming" forum.


Good to know. I didn't even realize there was a Sports Programming forum.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Me neither! Makes sense though.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> Anybody know if the separate D* coverage at 700+ will be in true 1080i HD? Obviously, ESPN doesn't use HD so that's our only shot at it.


Trying to get another thread locked?  Face it, you're wrong, 720p is HD. 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=175355


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

It is to laugh.

So this forum has a Papally infallible Law of DBS that thou shalt not mention that 720p has a zillion fewer pixels than 1080i? Did man ride dinosaurs as well?

The question was: Does the D* 700-704 broadcast contain actual HD content, as opposed to the concurrent ESPN downconversion to 720?


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Just checked. D* is NOT dumbing down the signal like ESPN is--the D* 700+ coverage is all in HD! Sweet. Bye bye blurry ESPN, helloo D*!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Umm... the HD broadcast spec is very specific that 720p and 1080i are valid broadcast formats for HD. They also have 1080p at 24fps as well.

The point being... while I personally want my HD in 1080-line resolution... I can't and wouldn't argue that 720p is not HD, because by definition it is.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Clearly two separate standards for two very different screen resolutions. I prefer to be more accurate and call 720p what it really is: ED. It just needs a little Cialis to be HD.

Woods played great, the crowd was a little subdued for him, no more insane love from the peanut gallery. Just polite applause and some muted cheers. Nothing like the old days. You can see lots of folks with folded arms refusing to applaud him. 2 plane banners flew by insulting him. And he lost it twice, almost screaming a curse, but he choked it down, barely.

All in all, a good day. He went out of his way to acknowledge encouragement from the crowd. Hit a few of his drop-dead no human can hit that shots.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Holy "thread hijacking" Batman!


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I was surprised that ESPN wasn't coming on the air until 4pm each day Thurs and Fri.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

n3ntj said:


> I was surprised that ESPN wasn't coming on the air until 4pm each day Thurs and Fri.


That was Augusta's (sp?) decision.
If ESPN could, they would show it all day.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Anybody else remember when Augusta National allowed no Thursday or Friday coverage outside of a late night CBS recap? We used to only get two hours on Saturday and two and a half on Sunday. 

This year, besides a scheduled three and a half hours on Thursday and three hours on Friday, we'll get another three and half hours on Saturday, followed by four and half on Sunday. 

It may not seem a lot, but if you compare a total of four and half hours of coverage twenty years ago, versus fourteen and a half hours this year, it's a significant improvement.

Augusta National is so parochial this way.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I still don't know how these golfers can concentrate with all those screaming fans. I guess they get used to it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I still don't know how these golfers can concentrate with all those screaming fans. I guess they get used to it.


I've always wondered why golf & tennis were "special" and needed quiet.

Consider the noise and stuff yelled at baseball players during a game... and they manage to hit the ball. Basketball players manage to make shots and free throws with noise & distraction.

So I've always wondered why they make a big point of asking for quiet during golf & tennis.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I've always wondered why golf & tennis were "special" and needed quiet.
> 
> Consider the noise and stuff yelled at baseball players during a game... and they manage to hit the ball. Basketball players manage to make shots and free throws with noise & distraction.
> 
> So I've always wondered why they make a big point of asking for quiet during golf & tennis.


Good points. I just hope golf never turns into Caddyshack 2.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> [...] So I've always wondered why they make a big point of asking for quiet during golf & tennis.


You're not alone. That's just one of things about golf _SNL _spoofed last night with their Master's skit:

http://frathousesports.com/snl-tina-fey-justin-bieber-masters-clip-video/


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> Clearly two separate standards for two very different screen resolutions. I prefer to be more accurate and call 720p what it really is: ED. It just needs a little Cialis to be HD.
> 
> Woods played great, the crowd was a little subdued for him, no more insane love from the peanut gallery. Just polite applause and some muted cheers. Nothing like the old days. You can see lots of folks with folded arms refusing to applaud him. 2 plane banners flew by insulting him. And he lost it twice, almost screaming a curse, but he choked it down, barely.
> 
> All in all, a good day. He went out of his way to acknowledge encouragement from the crowd. Hit a few of his drop-dead no human can hit that shots.


I wonder if Shooter McGavin was in one of those planes.:lol:


----------

